# Delano Ambulance



## tsalazar (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone work or know anything about Delano ambulance service located in Delano CA in kern county?


----------



## terrible one (Apr 25, 2012)

Work a 48/48 72/72 schedule XXOOXXOOXXXOOO
Pay is pretty low, but due to working half the month your hours make up for it. 
Pretty high call volume (low income city) plus plenty of prison/jail transfers to Bakersfield. 

* you might get more responses in the employment section


----------



## tsalazar (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the employment section part. Did you work at delano? Good for medics?


----------



## tsalazar (Apr 25, 2012)

*Delano Ambulance -delano California*

Does anyone have any information about Delano ambulance service out in kern county ca? Good company? Call volume? Good place to get experience as a paramedic?


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 25, 2012)

My dad worked there in the early 2000s, had problems with paychecks bouncing. Went Hall and never looked back.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 25, 2012)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (May 7, 2012)

I personally know several people who work at Delano Ambulance. In reality, any of the small companies in Kern County (Delano, Kern, or Liberty) are good places to get experience at in addition to Hall. With rare exceptions, fire is BLS only county wide so the ambulance runs the show. In Kern County, working on a private ambulance, you are REAL EMS. And before anyone gets upset with that statement, I worked in LA county for a 911 provider in the past so I have seen both sides of the coin and working on a BLS ambulance transporting for the fire department down in LA/Orange County does not even compare to the experience you get up here.

The UPSIDE:
Up here, there is lots of trauma, legitimate medical calls, and long responses/transports. There are many poor areas with inadequate primary medical care so people get much sicker up here and wait a lot longer to call 911.  It is not uncommon to have transports of critical patients exceeding 45 minutes. Furthermore, all the small companies run mutual aid in the surrounding counties (Tulare, Inyo, San Bernardino) where you are lucky if you even get the fire department and your transports can be as long as 90 minutes. Up here, we cover desert, mountains, farm communities, high speed highways, and everything in between. With such a large and diverse area, you will become a more competent, confident, and efficient EMS provider working up here. (Try driving the 4X4 ambulance 5 miles up an unmarked dirt road in the middle of the night with temps in the 30s to find an unlit trailer to transport a CHF patient with O2 sats int he 60s a good 45 miles down two lane roads to the closest hospital and keeping her alive.)

THE DOWNSIDE:
The pay is less than the LA transfer companies for both EMT and paramedic positions. However, if you are looking for experience, the come to Kern County. I honestly do not feel the extra $1 or $2 an hour is worth it to run transfers all day and be the fire department's "taxi" service.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2017)

Anyone have any updated info on Delano? How part time scheduling works?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 2, 2017)

trell959 said:


> Anyone have any updated info on Delano? How part time scheduling works?


@LACoGurneyjockey


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 3, 2017)

trell959 said:


> Anyone have any updated info on Delano? How part time scheduling works?


They don't usually hire part time. Part timers are scheduled as per diem to fill fulltimers sick call, vacation, football standbys, etc. There was only one or two part timers when I was there, and they worked a couple days a month usually. And they used to be full timers who took another job and stayed on per diem.
What other updated info would you like to know?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2017)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> They don't usually hire part time. Part timers are scheduled as per diem to fill fulltimers sick call, vacation, football standbys, etc. There was only one or two part timers when I was there, and they worked a couple days a month usually. And they used to be full timers who took another job and stayed on per diem.
> What other updated info would you like to know?


 I’ll call and ask about hiring part timers. As someone who’s currently in their undergrad, that scheduling sounds sweet....

That’s all I wanted to know really. Thanks.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 3, 2017)

Current schedule is M-Tu-W every other Sun, or Th-F-Sa every other Sun.


----------



## QueenCEMT (Oct 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if the only way to apply to Delano Ambulance is to go into the office? And is there anyone currently working there who knows if they are hiring right now?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 2, 2017)

SheroEMT said:


> Does anyone know if the only way to apply to Delano Ambulance is to go into the office? And is there anyone currently working there who knows if they are hiring right now?



Yes, they only take apps in person. You could always call the phone number and confirm if they are hiring.


----------



## QueenCEMT (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for your reply! I applied a couple of days ago!


----------



## NPO (Oct 11, 2017)

trell959 said:


> I’ll call and ask about hiring part timers. As someone who’s currently in their undergrad, that scheduling sounds sweet....
> 
> That’s all I wanted to know really. Thanks.


You might try imperial Ambulance in Porterville. They're very flexible with scheduling.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Oct 12, 2017)

Imperial is hiring within the next couple of weeks for both EMT and medic so put your app in now if interested. You can apply online on their website.


----------

